# Phenix K2



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody have problems with their Phenix K2 blank literally blowing up? Spent two days off and on building the rod so it would be ready last Friday. The very first fish was a 12in sheep head on a corky still kind of hard to believe. But when I set the hook the rod broke in 4 different pieces!!!! I didn't make 20 cast with it and only set the hook one time and didnt even set the kook hard at all! I've been building rods for about 3 years and have never seen anything like this. It broke about a inch from where the rough texture gets smooth and the rest were all down by the tip. None of the breaks were where my wraps are I don't understand. Maybe a bad blank? Me and a buddy both picked up a blank and now I'm scared to spend the time building his. Anybody have any trouble with Phenix warrantee?


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well that sucks. I planned on building a rod with a K2.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not saying that the blank is junk. It turned out awesome balanced and light. I think this blank was defective


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Breaking in 4 different pieces...gotta be a bad blank, or some really rough handling during shipping. I bet Phenix takes care of ya!


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope so


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I've broken a couple that were my fault (one in a rod holder, and one when I was trying to pull off some oyster), and phenix replaced the blanks for about $50 each after I sent them back. Other than those 2 instances, I've been fishing with the K2's for a couple of summers now and like them a whole lot. No complaints, and I'm still building on them.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I payed $220 for this blank if they charge me $50 they can kiss my ***** this is definetly a defective blank!! Ill go back to Batson!!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a customer who broke 2 K2 blanks while setting the hook on a fish. Happened when the rod was new. I built him a rod using the batson xp 841 and he loves it. He told me its the best rod he has. Batson builds a great product.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I've built a handful on the K2 blanks, both the 712-C and 713-C, and have yet to have an issue. Though I heard from one of the guys at FTU that said he had a similar problem and Phenix replaced it no questions asked. Give them a call and I'm sure they will take care of you. 

The K2 is far superior to anything Batson makes.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

BRH said:


> I've built a handful on the K2 blanks, both the 712-C and 713-C, and have yet to have an issue. Though I heard from one of the guys at FTU that said he had a similar problem and Phenix replaced it no questions asked. Give them a call and I'm sure they will take care of you.
> 
> The K2 is far superior to anything Batson makes.


How is it superior if it blows up? Lol They are overpriced IMO.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been fishing with the same Batson XSB 822.5 for 2 1/2 years. That rod has caught a lot of fish and is still ready to go. The only reason I'm replacing it is because the clear coat and paint is wearing off! I think im gonna take the K2 back and get two 822.5's. My opinion all rod blanks are over priced!!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

spook jr said:


> I've been fishing with the same Batson XSB 822.5 for 2 1/2 years. That rod has caught a lot of fish and is still ready to go. The only reason I'm replacing it is because the clear coat and paint is wearing off! I think im gonna take the K2 back and get two 822.5's. My opinion all rod blanks are over priced!!


That would be a good move there. The xsb 822.5 is a very good blank.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> How is it superior if it blows up? Lol They are overpriced IMO.


So are you saying Batson has never manufactured a bad blank??? There's no question the K2s are over priced, but it is what it is... you cannot deny that the K2s are higher modulus, faster, and lighter than anything Batson has EVER produced.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

BRH said:


> So are you saying Batson has never manufactured a bad blank??? There's no question the K2s are over priced, but it is what it is... you cannot deny that the K2s are higher modulus, faster, and lighter than anything Batson has EVER produced.


Doesn't mean its better. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------

